# CCA, CPC-A Myrtle Beach, SC



## boesterlin (Dec 1, 2010)

I am CCA and CPC-A certified looking for work in Myrtle Beach, SC, surrounding areas or remote. 
Please contact me at boesterlin@hotmail.com
Thank you

boesterlin@hotmail.com________________________________________
OBJECTIVE
To apply my knowledge acquired through my through my Medical Record Coder Certificate, CPC and CCA Certifications, along with my internship experience with Conway Hospital to an entry level position in a hospital setting. 

EDUCATION
Horry Georgetown Technical College					Myrtle Beach, South Carolina
CPC-A Certification, October 2010
CCA Certification, November 2010
Medical Record Coder Certificate â€“ December 2010 â€“ GPA 3.89

Dean's List Fall 2009, President's List Spring 2009
Member of AHIMA 2010, Member of AAPC 2010
Phi Theta Kappa Honor Society, March 2010

Charleston Southern University					Charleston, South Carolina
Major: Business Management â€“ GPA 3.90
44 hours of completed course work 
Alpha Chi National College Honor Society, February 2009

Middlesex Community College					Middletown, Connecticut
Associates Degree: Business Administration, 1987

EXPERIENCE
Customer Service
•	Demonstrated extensive knowledge of claims processing for military beneficiaries and providers.
•	Adjudicated insurance claims for unpaid claims and benefit questions.
•	Investigated complex claims to evaluate and resolve complaints and appeals.
•	Coordinated and managed meetings to discuss claim appeals issues.
•	Hired and supervised staff of 8 employees.
•	Conducted meetings and allocated sales promotions in bank branch.
•	Trained new hires and managed customer service teams. 
EMPLOYMENT HISTORY
Claims Processor, Customer Service, Blue Cross Blue Shield, Surfside Beach, SC	9/2004 - 3/2009
Claims Research, Customer Service, Anthem Blue Cross Blue Shield, North Haven CT	3/2004 - 7/2004
Claim Research, Value Options, Hamden, CT	2002 - 2004
Teller Supervisor, New Haven Savings Bank, New Haven, CT	2001-2002
Customer Service, Coach, Wachovia Bank, Shelton, CT	1996-2001



SPECIAL SKILLS
ICD-9, CPT and HCPCS Coding, IV Infusion Coding, Medicare, Medicaid, 3M Coding software, Meditech, Medisoft software, HIM, HIPAA regulations.


----------

